# Will these fit an 05



## edved37 (Jul 12, 2006)

I found these rims http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/19-Z...019QQitemZ290008282557QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW and was wondering if they will fit on our car without rolling the fenders.


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

i have them on mine but 18" but i think the 19's would rub cuz mine are close!


----------

